# A horse coat of a different color. The rarest of rare



## Riverdance

That is what it is called on the Goggle search that I and a friend just did. A very rare coat color not really seen in too many horses and none that I know of in Miniatures.

When I first showed the pictures to my friend, she said she looked like a Great Dane. So on the computer we go and do the search. Now I am going to register her with a new registry for her coat coloring.

I had posted her picture when she was born and people thought she was a grulla. Well, she has been shaved down and she is NOT a grulla.

The pictures were taken quickly, so I will have to get better photos when I have some help so that you can see her face, legs, sides and back.

I guess I am going to have to change her name to go with her coat coloring.

Introducing my BRINDLE Buckskin Miniature Horse

Riverdances Brindle...(needs to have Wind in the name too)















































These stripes are on her face, her neck her ears, her legs as well as her body. I was beginning to think a Zebra had gotten into my pasture. Dad is Windchaser a buckskin dun (a Komoko Little King Supreme grandson) and her dam is a Komoko Little King Supreme daughter, a red roan.


----------



## Genie

Is she ever something else








She's beautiful, congrats


----------



## Charley

Very pretty! and definitely unique


----------



## hairicane

OMG! I have seen photos of a few brindle big horses and loved it. She is stunning! Congrats on getting such a pretty and rare girl.


----------



## Sunrise Valley

She is beautiful! Take good care of that girl, it would be neat to see more brindle in the miniatures. Maybe she'll produce a superstar brindle colt someday!

Thanks for sharing her with us!!!

Lisa


----------



## barnbum

Oh my goodness--how beautiful!! How in the world did THAT color happen? Amazing.


----------



## Minimor

What a neat color!

Now, what will the registries call that when you send the papers & photos in?? I doubt that brindle is on their list of recognized markings?


----------



## Miniv

Good Lord, my mouth is down on the desk on the color of your filly......... This needs to be documented somewhere.......

Ma---


----------



## christina_ski

My friend had a black mare that showed bridle stripes like that one year, but I don't think she was a true brindle since they went away. They say that brindle in horses are chimeras, meaning 2 horses blended into one, as they have tried for years to breed brindles to get brindles and it has never happened, who knows. Pretty girl , sure is unique


----------



## disneyhorse

I read an interesting article in the Quarter Horse association's publication about brindle colored horses.

You'd have to DNA, but I think it's a form of Chimera? I don't think it's always a "gene" persay.

But yes, very rare!

Cool!

Andrea


----------



## lildrummer

Great, A cool looking horse!

Lildrummer


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Too cool! Have you considered sending pics to the MHW?


----------



## Jill

Very neat!!!

I think "miniwhinny" here has a bay brindle horse??? Maybe she will post pics of him. Color is totally different than the one you posted, but the pattern is similar if I remember right.


----------



## Riverdance

I am going to contact the University of California Davis tomorrow as well as AMHA and MHW.

This filly is amazing and just so cool !!


----------



## jleonard

Very cool! I've always thought that brindle was the neatest coloration.


----------



## Joanne

Riverdance could you please post photos of her as a newborn foal??

Thanks.


----------



## Riverdance

I am going to contact the University of California Davis tomorrow as well as AMHA and MHW.

This filly is amazing and just so cool !!



> I think "miniwhinny" here has a bay brindle horse??? Maybe she will post pics of him. Color is totally different than the one you posted, but the pattern is similar if I remember right.


I went on Mini Whinnys web site, they do not have anything that looks like her, just a couple of duns.

I have to say, I have never seen anything like her.


----------



## Riverdance

Here are some baby pictures of her.


----------



## disneyhorse

So far, I don't think that brindle is a "gene" that can be bred to be passed on.

Basically, the horse is a result of being a "chimera."

Two non-identical twin fetuses fuse together while they are developing, and half the horse is one genetics, and the other half is another genetics. So if you take hair samples from one part, and samples from another part, they appear to be a whole different horse.

I wish I could remember more from the article. But the color sure is cool!

Andrea


----------



## Riverdance

disneyhorse said:


> So far, I don't think that brindle is a "gene" that can be bred to be passed on.
> Basically, the horse is a result of being a "chimera."
> 
> Two non-identical twin fetuses fuse together while they are developing, and half the horse is one genetics, and the other half is another genetics. So if you take hair samples from one part, and samples from another part, they appear to be a whole different horse.
> 
> I wish I could remember more from the article. But the color sure is cool!
> 
> Andrea


From what I have been able to read so far, there is a brindle horse association and they do have some brindles producing brindles. Examples of brindle mares and stallions and their offspring who are also brindles.


----------



## ~Dan

She is sooooooo interesting!!! I love her, Will she always stay that way, or will she change??? If she dosent, shell definatley turn heads in halter




Congratulations





-Dan


----------



## kaykay

just fascinating!


----------



## Sixstardanes

Very nice!!


----------



## Vertical Limit

Riverdance said:


> Introducing my BRINDLE Buckskin Miniature Horse
> Riverdances Brindle...(needs to have Wind in the name too)



Riverdance's Windle Brindle



Sorry.....I couldn't help myself.

What an interesting color on a very pretty girl!

Carol


----------



## Leeana

That is very interesting, and NEAT! Thank you so much for posting


----------



## Jill

Riverdance said:


> I think "miniwhinny" here has a bay brindle horse??? Maybe she will post pics of him. Color is totally different than the one you posted, but the pattern is similar if I remember right.
> 
> 
> 
> I went on Mini Whinnys web site, they do not have anything that looks like her, just a couple of duns.
> 
> I have to say, I have never seen anything like her.
Click to expand...

It's not the well known farm with that name, but a member who uses that nickname. I think her horse is named Ozzy or something...

Here, I found a partial picture of that horse's body: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...p;#entry1200284

And here's an older thread on brindles, which at one point included pictures of that horse: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=71190


----------



## Sunrise Valley

Wonder what the judges would make of her in the solid color classes!





Lisa


----------



## Sixstardanes

How about

Riverdances Brindle Windfall ?


----------



## Riverdance

> Riverdance's Windle Brindle
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....I couldn't help myself.



















I just came from feeding horses and looked at her again. Her stripes are not black, but more of a smokey black and her other coloring is pale buckskin.

Below are some before pictures of her taken yesterday. Last week we had shaved down her muzzle and front of her neck and there were some light strips there and we though she was going to be a roan. If you look closely, there are some stipes on her face and neck.


----------



## Equuisize

Back in the late 70's, early 80's I had a 4H girl with a big QH pinto mare.

Her paperwork said she was a palomino pinto but her color was just

like a Brindle Great Dane....

The background color was golden but the barring and stripes were so

markedly obvious.

She garnered lots of attention at shows....and everyone was puzzled

at her color.

Had a old vet that had worked as a vet for the US Army and he said

he had seen coloring/markings like in wild herds he'd had to inspect

but she was the first he'd seen in a domestic horse.

Fascinating little one you have there, be fun to see what the testing

throws out.


----------



## loveminis

WOW !! How cool !!


----------



## Riverdance

Thanks Jill for those pictures. Yes, that mare is what is called a primative dun. She has shoulder stripes,( maybe even a few leg stripes, but the stripes are not all over her body) but a brindle, from what I have been able to read, has stips all over like a Zebra or a brindle Great Dane or like this filly of mine.


----------



## Jill

Riverdance said:


> Thanks Jill for those pictures. Yes, that mare is what is called a primative dun. She has shoulder stripes,( maybe even a few leg stripes, but the stripes are not all over her body) but a brindle, from what I have been able to read, has stips all over like a Zebra or a brindle Great Dane or like this filly of mine.


That's what I would say from pictures, but miniwhinny vehemently denies that horse is dun and says he has no dun parents. She's chimed in over the years on dun thread to give an example of a horse who "looks" dun but is genetically not dun but brindle. It sticks in my mind because one of my color "things" that I love is dun and we have so many duns. I'm hoping miniwhinny will post but regardless, yours is for sure brindle and very cool looking


----------



## Songcatcher

Hope you don't mind that I have posted a link to your thread on the Color Forum. Here is a link to that thread : http://www.equine-color.info/phpBB3/viewto...?f=22&t=733

They would be thrilled if you would post pictures there.


----------



## Riverdance

Jill said:


> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jill for those pictures. Yes, that mare is what is called a primative dun. She has shoulder stripes,( maybe even a few leg stripes, but the stripes are not all over her body) but a brindle, from what I have been able to read, has stips all over like a Zebra or a brindle Great Dane or like this filly of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would say from pictures, but miniwhinny vehemently denies that horse is dun and says he has no dun parents. She's chimed in over the years on dun thread to give an example of a horse who "looks" dun but is genetically not dun but brindle. It sticks in my mind because one of my color "things" that I love is dun and we have so many duns. I'm hoping miniwhinny will post but regardless, yours is for sure brindle and very cool looking
Click to expand...


Jill,

Based upon everything I have read so far, her horse is not a brindle.(again the brindle stripes have to be all over not just on the shoulders. Those are primative stripes.) Obviously I have a lot more to read and learn about this, but all of the examples of brindles were marked similar to mine.

First of all it seems a Brindle does come from the dun gene, so how can she say her horse is a brindle but not a dun? Both of this fillies parents where dun. One a dun roan. Only reason why I feel the dun roan is a dun is the stipe in her tail. Her body is white so I can not see any stripe there.


----------



## Jill

> First of all it seems a Brindle does come from the dun gene, so how can she say her horse is a brindle but not a dun?


You got me





I'm for sure not "arguing" a case for miniwhinny's horse being brindle vs. dun -- just showing you a horse who's been held out here many times as brindle and thought you would possibly find it interesting to see.

My own eyes tell me of him exactly what you think you see, too (dun).


----------



## Matt73

Neat-O!


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses

WOW! What a treasure you have! And yet, even as a foal, you wouldn't have ever known that she was a brindle!

Alyssa


----------



## Mona

WOW, how AWSOME!! She sure does look like a brindle dog, for sure!


----------



## Sue_C.

Beautiful colour!

I do remember on the old Forum there was a miniature horse that was a registered Brindle... It was darker than this horse, more of a light bay with brackish and golden stripes all over it.

I did have a dun a few years back that showed some "extra" stripes here and there, but they were gone the following year. Let's hope your horse keeps them.


----------



## Nancy

Wow




she sure is something special. I think I will clip my little roan, sure wish she was hiding something unusual,



like your girl.LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm

How cool is that


----------



## Jessica_06

Gorgeous!!! You have to take her to nationals for color class!!! I think you'd win!!!


----------



## Royal Crescent

Wow Sue! I love her coloring.



:wub hopefully, just like some horses of color do she will just get better as she matures.



:BananaHappy



I can't wait to see her!

Barb


----------



## Miniv

Just wanted to throw in the fact that Miniwhinny's "Ozzy" doesn't have a dun parent......His sire is black and his dam is registered as a chestnut, but is actually a silver bay.


----------



## Joanne

Riverdance your title is just perfect. A horse of a different color!

Hold on to this one. Forget the shows and just keep her close and safe!

I am so taken by the fact that as a foal (and thank you for posting those foal photos) you would have NEVER known she was that color underneath.

I bet Animal Genetics would LOVE to see what she was DNA wise!!!!!

Keep us all posted please.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis

What a NEAT color pattern! Does she have roan or grey or appy in her genetics? I wonder if those stripes will stay or roan out...man it would be cool if she kept them!


----------



## Little Indian Acres

She is so pretty! I know a lady here locally that has a filly with defiite barring over her topline. She has not been clipped yet. The filly is not registered by I may be trading for her in hopes of hardshipping her later on.



I don't care clip her until a deal is done, afraid she may change her mind. lol


----------



## Connie P

Wow - definitely different! Very pretty and unique.


----------



## Kendra

Very cool! I bet clipping her was an unexpectedly fun adventure!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I would have LOVED to have seen your face while you were unwraping her!!!!! Congratulations!! She sure is special!!!!


----------



## miniwhinny

Riverdance said:


> I went on Mini Whinnys web site, they do not have anything that looks like her, just a couple of duns.


Couldn't have been my web site...I don't have one (or duns lol) just the domain so far lol





Your filly is awesome. I have a brindle stallion "Ozymandias" . Very different markings and many are hard to see because he's dark bay with black stripes...but this is very interesting...he is a Komokos Little King Supreme grandson so his lines are the same as your filly. The Brindle registry did confirm he's brindle but I never updated his registered color as such. Like MiniV said...NO dun in him but lots of stripes. You can see them on his sides in person but I just cant get them on a photo.

Not trying to upstage your girl...she's incredible...just sharing another brindle. There's one other too in Texas who looks just like your girl I think and one in Australia who looks more like my boy.






I'd be so interested to see if your girl carries two DNA patterns (chimera)...she's just STUNNING.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams

AWESOME!! How GORGEOUS!

Lucy


----------



## ontherisefarm

That is one cool looking filly you got there. And I thought my colt did a total color change..Wow he hasnt got anything on your filly..


----------



## miniwhinny

Jill said:


> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jill for those pictures. Yes, that mare is what is called a primative dun. She has shoulder stripes,( maybe even a few leg stripes, but the stripes are not all over her body) but a brindle, from what I have been able to read, has stips all over like a Zebra or a brindle Great Dane or like this filly of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would say from pictures, but miniwhinny vehemently denies that horse is dun and says he has no dun parents. She's chimed in over the years on dun thread to give an example of a horse who "looks" dun but is genetically not dun but brindle. It sticks in my mind because one of my color "things" that I love is dun and we have so many duns. I'm hoping miniwhinny will post but regardless, yours is for sure brindle and very cool looking
Click to expand...

You have a good memory Jill



Thanks for mentioning Oz...sorry I missed this thread earlier.

Dr. Phil Sponenberg - author of "Equine Color Genetics" and other horse color books" told me that Ozy "looks like the most wildly marked dun but is not a dun" He has NO dun in his lines - specifically his parents. He was bred by MiniV. The brindle registry sais he is brindle. What's interesting is that your filly and my stud have King Supreme as a grandsire. From the research I've done brindle can be chimera or can me a color thought to be influenced by the smutty gene. My boy for sure has the smutty gene...I wonder if your girl does too? I sure wish Ozy's body color was light like your girl....she's so cool.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis

Now that is one cool filly!

I hope the DNA testing will get just the information you need. She is really something special.

Congratulations.


----------



## miniwhinny

Riverdance said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jill for those pictures. Yes, that mare is what is called a primative dun. She has shoulder stripes,( maybe even a few leg stripes, but the stripes are not all over her body) but a brindle, from what I have been able to read, has stips all over like a Zebra or a brindle Great Dane or like this filly of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would say from pictures, but miniwhinny vehemently denies that horse is dun and says he has no dun parents. She's chimed in over the years on dun thread to give an example of a horse who "looks" dun but is genetically not dun but brindle. It sticks in my mind because one of my color "things" that I love is dun and we have so many duns. I'm hoping miniwhinny will post but regardless, yours is for sure brindle and very cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jill,
> 
> Based upon everything I have read so far, her horse is not a brindle.(again the brindle stripes have to be all over not just on the shoulders. Those are primative stripes.) Obviously I have a lot more to read and learn about this, but all of the examples of brindles were marked similar to mine.
> 
> First of all it seems a Brindle does come from the dun gene, so how can she say her horse is a brindle but not a dun? Both of this fillies parents where dun. One a dun roan. Only reason why I feel the dun roan is a dun is the stipe in her tail. Her body is white so I can not see any stripe there.
Click to expand...


Riverdance...I'm not trying to take away the "uniqueness" of your mare by possibly owning one too. Brindle doesn't just come from dun it also comes from being chimera and from the smutty gene. I really don't care what color Ozy is..I have him registered as bay...it's not a big deal to me but Dr. Sponenberg and one of the Brindle registries told me he was brindle.

The mini horse on this page

http://www.elcascabel.com/brindlepictures2.html

has stripes identical to Ozy (who does have stripes all over his sides too just very hard to see black on dark bay in pictures) Ozys stripes all over his ribs are just like that one in Australia...hard to photograph lolBut again...like I said...I'm just interested in cool colors and not trying to take away from your filly and your excitement...Maybe one day we could breed our two and see what we get


----------



## targetsmom

Wow! Your filly is incredible and this whole thread is very interesting. I second Joyce- I would love to have seen your face while she was being exposed for what she is!! Hmm, we have a mare with King Supreme in her pedigree........


----------



## StellaLenoir

Maybe one day we could breed our two and see what we get








miniwhinny this is a* great* idea, of course I am in no way involved but would love to see the outcome of these 2 wonderfully different horses!

This little filly is just adorable



!!! Congrats Riverdance !!!!


----------



## minie812

Wow...I used to raise Brindle Great Danes and she sure looks to be in that catagory for sure. She reminds me of a Tiger.


----------



## miniwhinny

StellaLenoir said:


> Maybe one day we could breed our two and see what we get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miniwhinny this is a* great* idea, of course I am in no way involved but would love to see the outcome of these 2 wonderfully different horses!
> 
> This little filly is just adorable
> 
> 
> 
> !!! Congrats Riverdance !!!!


Riverdance's filly is exceptional















. There would be a bidding war for sure if she ever came for sale (from me !!!) Ozy's markings are way harder to see because of his color but combine his markings - they are there and in certain light you can really see the stripes running down over his ribs - with what the experts have said and I'm betting he's brindle...sure would be cool to try to pass that on.

I'm also interested to see if any of the 4 brindle mini's that I've heard of can reproduce themselves











...and now I'm fascinated by the King Supreme relationship.


----------



## lilnickers

WOWZA!!!!! She is stunning









Congratulations to you, Riverdance



If I were you, I would hang right on to her!

Miniwhinny-have you ever clipped your Ozzy? I wonder what *he* would look like underneath!


----------



## MindyLee

*I have a smutty buckskin roan Komokos Little King Supreme son, wonder if he'll produce this too if to the right mare???? We can only see! *

Anyway, I remember the baby photos when you posted them and everyone was saying she was grulla or buckskin... NOW WE KNOW EVERYONE WAS WRONG!!! LOL!!!

She is to pretty, are you planning on keeping her to see how her coloring turns out? _(I would)_ Good luck with her.


----------



## Riverdance

miniwhinny said:


> StellaLenoir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day we could breed our two and see what we get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miniwhinny this is a* great* idea, of course I am in no way involved but would love to see the outcome of these 2 wonderfully different horses!
> 
> This little filly is just adorable
> 
> 
> 
> !!! Congrats Riverdance !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Riverdance's filly is exceptional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There would be a bidding war for sure if she ever came for sale (from me !!!) Ozy's markings are way harder to see because of his color but combine his markings - they are there and in certain light you can really see the stripes running down over his ribs - with what the experts have said and I'm betting he's brindle...sure would be cool to try to pass that on.
> 
> I'm also interested to see if any of the 4 brindle mini's that I've heard of can reproduce themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now I'm fascinated by the King Supreme relationship.
Click to expand...


I have a lot of King Supreme granddaughters here, never have I gotten anything even close to this. This is also the 3rd breeding I have done with this mare and stallion. The last two were palominos.(unfortunatly I lost them both, so who knows what was under their baby coats. One had a kink in her neck that paralized her by 4 months old, the other, I missed the birth, mare showed no signs of being ready to foal, next AM there was the dead filly



)

I did contact AMHA and sent them pictures. The registry does not know what to say or how to register her. To register her as a dun, or buckskin would be so wrong!! I also sent her pictures to the magazine and they told me to send them on to John Eberth, which I did. Waiting for The University of California Davis to open, then I will call them.

Now I need a really good name for her....


----------



## madmax

Hi, and congratulations on your brindle foal! I

well know your suprise and excitement after that first clip, because I have one also! I have a black roan brindle mare that is now 10 years old and still has all the brindling. Because she is a true roan, there is no brindling on her head and legs, only the black stripes on her body. She is the mare discussed on this forum in 2007, Brass Ring Mistys Irish Lullaby, 29.5". I have not bred her as I stopped breeding several years ago, and also because I only liked to breed larger mares.

Her sire has several crosses to Little Hussler, one of her grandsires is a full brother to King Supreme, but I really do not think that is significant as to the brindling.Her sire has only sired roan foals, but he appears to be of the color of his dam, a silver white, but has so far never sired a grey. His sire was a roan from heavy roan breeding.Lullaby's dam is a solid chestnut from Parrs Little Man breeding.

I showed her in color classes and won quite a few, she has a lot of color points in AMHA, but a few times a judge seemed perplexed as to how to judge her.When freshly clipped the stripes are not as vibrant, but give it a week's time and they pop out.

I will TRY to post pictures.....I am not having luck there, maybe try email.

Anyway, your brindle is so awesome!


----------



## Mona

Riverdance said:


> To register her as a dun, or buckskin would be so wrong!!


I don't think it is wrong at all. She should be registered as a buckskin (as that is her base color) and in the "markings" area, fill in "with brindle body markings". Then it is all correct. It just like with dogs...the base coat color is always listed in the color description. ie:Fawn Brindle, Black Brindle, Red Brindle etc.


----------



## Riverdance

I just found this on one of the brindle web sites:



> Brindle is an irregular drippy looking striping or vertical streaking (even on the legs),..... and dun factor markings tend to be regularly spaced. Any of the above coat patterns, as well as "sooty/smutty" striping discussed below, will exhibit coat texturing






> Brindling is not the same as the regularly spaced striping seen on some "sooty/smutty" striped horses, and on dun-factor horses. Dun factor horses have horizontal striping on their legs, whereas brindles have vertical striping on their legs. In some cases, a horse might carry both dun factor and brindle, such as the horse pictured below. In these cases I look for striping in the flank (such as seen on the left). Flank striping and a swirl over the hip are common in brindles, but are not usually common in "sooty/smutty" striped horses or in dun factor striped horses.


She definatly has the irregular drippy looking stripes. On her face, legs, whole body and even on her ears.


----------



## Marty

This is just too cool! WOWZA!!!!!!!

I have seen a herd of MUSTANG horses somethinglike that; they were BLM or something back in Florida. Some where that color or your horsey and others were called something like "calicko" bridle with the colors of black and reddish stripes. Darndest thing I had ever seen.

edited to add: all those pics did not load for me at first and oh my gosh that herd of mustangs i saw didn't have all those colors together like yours and were not that wildly striped either!

Your horse is totally so unique I think its great that you can introduce a new coloration to the mini world! RAH AND CHEERS!!!!!!!! I bet you about fell over when you clipped her!!!!!!!


----------



## miniwhinny

madmax said:


> Hi, and congratulations on your brindle foal! Iwell know your suprise and excitement after that first clip, because I have one also! I have a black roan brindle mare that is now 10 years old and still has all the brindling.


Oh my gosh ...AWESOME !!! Can't wait to see pictures. I bet there are more out there than you think...especially as the registry doesn't register their color as brindle (got mine registered as a bay) and of course...not everyone reads this board.

I wonder if the difference in the patterns is related to where the brindle comes from (chimera, dun, dun with smutty, smutty etc)

Very cool.


----------



## Riverdance

I just contacted the University of California Davis. There is someone there who is researching the brindle pattern. She is out of town this week, but they asked me to e-mail her the pictures and she will get back to me when she can.

I will keep all of you updated.


----------



## Lewella

For anyone who hasn't read it this article outlines the most recent research published on brindles and tells the story of the chimera brindle AQHA horses -

http://www.aqha.com/magazines/aqhj/content...einamillion.pdf


----------



## miniwhinny

lilnickers said:


> Miniwhinny-have you ever clipped your Ozzy? I wonder what *he* would look like underneath!


I clipped him once as a foal (he's 5 now) and all I got was dark gray on gray (you know how bays clip out)

I just 5 minutes ago took this photo of Ozy's shoulders just to show how the brindle goes down his shoulders (if you can see it) It's so hard to photograph when the base color is almost as dark as the stripe color. But if you look carefully you can see the darker dripping going down on the one part of his body thats a lighter color !






Anyhow I'll just post this last pic because I dont want to hijack this thread. This isn't about Ozy it's about Riverdances filly...sure am interested in seeing what Davis has to say though.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

Riverdance, got any Zebra's near you? Any chance she could be a Zorse??














Sorry, I had to post that. All this rain is getting to my head and making me nuts!!!

Again, congrats on your beautiful filly!!!


----------



## Riverdance

Lewella said:


> For anyone who hasn't read it this article outlines the most recent research published on brindles and tells the story of the chimera brindle AQHA horses -
> http://www.aqha.com/magazines/aqhj/content...einamillion.pdf



Cecilila Pemedo, the person they mentioned in this article, is the person at UCD that I am supposed to get in touch with. This is going to be fun and interesting to see if she is a true brindle or a chimera. Her two coat colors seem to both be dilute. Smokey black and buckskin. She has dilute eyes and the markings are all over as I said before, so I am starting to think she may be a chimera, as this article says a brindle will still have the dark points. She has the drizzel sripes all over her legs face and ears.


----------



## ClickMini

Is the dam of the filly the red roan? Because it is interesting that most of the ones mentioned in this thread actually come from roan background.

Very nice filly.


----------



## Riverdance

ClickMini said:


> Is the dam of the filly the red roan? Because it is interesting that most of the ones mentioned in this thread actually come from roan background.
> Very nice filly.


Yes she is, but from what I am learning, they come more from the smokey/smutty background.


----------



## miniwhinny

HERE"S another !!!!!!!!!! Brass Rings Mini (mentioned earlier in the thread) asked me to post this and she's having problems posting. This is her brindle mini mare.

BRM...just to mention...your mares stripes are just like Ozys...very heavy on the neck, shoulders and getting less over the back/rear. Have you have her tested for smutty/sooty?


----------



## Jill

Riverdance said:


> I just contacted the University of California Davis. There is someone there who is researching the brindle pattern. She is out of town this week, but they asked me to e-mail her the pictures and she will get back to me when she can.
> I will keep all of you updated.


Okay, you know how no one likes the first Monday back at the office when you've been out the week prior? Well, in this case, I think she's going to be pretty enthusiastic to be "back on the job" when she sees pics of your filly!!!



:yes





Brass Rings Mini's mare's color is so cool!!! I have a friend who will love seeing her picture, I think. She loves color things and blue roans


----------



## Lewella

There is NO TEST for sooty/smutty.



miniwhinny said:


> BRM...just to mention...your mares stripes are just like Ozys...very heavy on the neck, shoulders and getting less over the back/rear. Have you have her tested for smutty/sooty?


----------



## Songcatcher

Riverdance said:


> Now I need a really good name for her....


I can't tell from the pictures if she has a star or not, but if she does, I would name her Stars and Stripes Forever.


----------



## Dona

Now that is WAY COOOOOOOOL!!!!




I just love color genetics....just when we think we have a "handle" on all the possible colors, something like this crops up! CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful little girl!


----------



## susanne

She is stunning!

I'm absolutely fascinated with brindle coloring and the entire concept of a chimera. Depending on the source of her brindle coloring, Windchaser's Chimera has a magical, mystical ring to it.

(She also reminds me of some of the beautiful, old linoleum in classic homes, but I don't think you'd want to be calling her that!)

Thanks to Minnywhinny and Brass Rings Minis for sharing your "stripey" horses!


----------



## A Little Blessing

A name...

B*wind*le.




:BigGrin


----------



## Miniv

Miniwhinny -- Dana -- Your PM box is FULL!!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Interesting and beautiful filly! I have a silver bay roan mare that is double bred Little Kings Supreme hmmm.. Keep us updated, especially with new photos!


----------



## maplegum

She is really special. Love her markings!~


----------



## Sun Runner Stables

Outstanding color on that filly-

The brindle gene is pretty weird from what I have read up on it, but wow what a surprise!


----------



## miniwhinny

Miniv said:


> Miniwhinny -- Dana -- Your PM box is FULL!!!!



Oh-oh...going to throw out the trash lol...


----------



## Skylight_minis

Well this is a hot topic pages are being added faster than i can read them. Congratulations on your filly she is a special one. Riverdance Brindle Wind sound like a good name to me.


----------



## qtrrae

"CONGRATULATIONS!" Riverdance!!

I just now saw this thread - Your filly is absolutely gorgeous



not only her unique coloring but everything about her!! I can just imagine how excited you are - it will be fun watching this precious little filly grow up - she certainly is a "horse of a different color!"

She really does need a very special name!!


----------



## MindyLee

WOW!!! I really like how that brendled mare looks too! She is gorgeous ! Now thats a mare I would love to have in my herd! Thanks MiniWhinnys for the photo of her! I would'nt mind either one of them and the filly should turn out just as stunning! (besides just her color)

I sure would have liked some stips on my filly in the photo in my avatar as shes roaned with x4 crosses to King Supreme (very up close) That would have been a great surprise to me


----------



## hairicane

Wow that mare of Brass Rings is so striking! Crap now I want one too! Just what I need another color horse I want. Honestly they are so striking I love the brindles.


----------



## Mona

or...Riverdance Brindled Windsong


----------



## Joanne

Lewella thanks for posting the article link. Very informative!

And miniwhinny thanks for posting the additional photo of Brass Rings Mini.

Riverdance can you post a photo of sire and dam please so we get the complete picture???


----------



## Riverdance

> Riverdance can you post a photo of sire and dam please so we get the complete picture???



I do not have any photos of the dam yet. I was planning on selling her so I want to get her cleaned up and photographed. She is a basic red roan. Below are pictures of the sire.











I will try and get some kind of pictures of the dam, but not today as it is going to be more than HOT!!!


----------



## Miniv

Just had a "brain fart".........Thinking about "counter shading" so often seen on Bay horses. What if that coloring was crossed with JUST THE RIGHT color gene at some point? All of a sudden the "counter shading" (blurry dorsal) would "BLEED" into a BRINDLE.

I'm not into the science of color genetics but more into the "creative" view which is why I'm putting that way.


----------



## HGFarm

HOLY MOLY!!!!



That is just WILD!





If I had clipped a horse to find that underneath the fuzz, I would probably still be laying passed out in the barn! WOW! That is TOTALLY COOL!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy

Very, VERY cool!!!


----------



## miniwhinny

Miniv said:


> Just had a "brain fart".........Thinking about "counter shading" so often seen on Bay horses. What if that coloring was crossed with JUST THE RIGHT color gene at some point? All of a sudden the "counter shading" (blurry dorsal) would "BLEED" into a BRINDLE.
> I'm not into the science of color genetics but more into the "creative" view which is why I'm putting that way.


MiniV...I'm with you 100% on this one....maybe not Riverdances filly...she's wayyy - brindle - perhaps chimera. But horses like Ozy (who YOU bred lol) ....he has a strong counter shading dorsal AND has the sooty/smutty gene (not tested but obviously has it) that combination has produced some form of brindle in him with strong neck patches and stripes and "trickles" but not like the ones the other two mares posted have.

It's like dun. I've seen duns combined with the sooty/smutty gene throwing WILDLY marked duns vs. even well marked duns without that smutty gene. Duns with stripes up the yahoooo when that smutty is combined in the mix.

Even Dr. Sponenberg - one of the horse worlds leading color genetic experts couldn't explain Ozy's markings. So what you said - to me - is what I feel may be an answer especially as most experts theorize that sooty/smutty is involved in brindle.


----------



## Gena

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a wonderful surprise/blessing!!! I will look forward to hearing the results of her tests and watching her grow, you are going to have so much fun with this special little girl!!! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Marnie

Wow, what a unique filly you have, she's gorgeous.


----------



## attwoode

Wonderful color!

So if brindle is just a reorganization of the patterns found in a coat associated with countershading (and maybe some other factor) you can imagine that the pattern and extent of the coloring could vary between individuals that are all similar for color genetics. This might be analagous to the varying extent of dappling on horses of similar genetic makeup (as seen on silver blacks). If so, there could be sigficant varyation in the expression of brindle.


----------



## Miniv

miniwhinny said:


> Miniv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a "brain fart".........Thinking about "counter shading" so often seen on Bay horses. What if that coloring was crossed with JUST THE RIGHT color gene at some point? All of a sudden the "counter shading" (blurry dorsal) would "BLEED" into a BRINDLE.
> I'm not into the science of color genetics but more into the "creative" view which is why I'm putting that way.
> 
> 
> 
> MiniV...I'm with you 100% on this one....maybe not Riverdances filly...she's wayyy - brindle - perhaps chimera. But horses like Ozy (who YOU bred lol) ....he has a strong counter shading dorsal AND has the sooty/smutty gene (not tested but obviously has it) that combination has produced some form of brindle in him with strong neck patches and stripes and "trickles" but not like the ones the other two mares posted have.
> 
> It's like dun. I've seen duns combined with the sooty/smutty gene throwing WILDLY marked duns vs. even well marked duns without that smutty gene. Duns with stripes up the yahoooo when that smutty is combined in the mix.
> 
> Even Dr. Sponenberg - one of the horse worlds leading color genetic experts couldn't explain Ozy's markings. So what you said - to me - is what I feel may be an answer especially as most experts theorize that sooty/smutty is involved in brindle.
Click to expand...

No, Riverdance's Filly is something different. I was sort of thinking out loud about your fellow's coloring. Thanks, Dana, for picking up on my musings.


----------



## madmax

Many thanks to Miniwhinny for kindly posting the photo of my brindle mare, Lullaby, you are super. My computer had a glitch of some sort that day and I was having no luck there.

I am so excited over Riverdance's filly and can hardly wait to hear more news. If the genetics lab asks for dna samples I would love to cooperate with my mare and hopefully know whether she is chimera or not. A few years back Sponenberg comfirmed her as brindle, but did not give me much more info. I had great conversations with Naviaux with AMHA genetics committee, you might like to contact her.

I have a full brother that is black roan as well, but no brindling.

My mare is registered just as black roan which is her base color.


----------



## miniwhinny

Madmax - you're so welcome..you mare is just stunning too.

Sure wish we lived closer...if your mare hasn't reproduced the brindle in a foal I'd just love to know what she's produced if she were bred to another possible brindle



.


----------



## madmax

miniwhinny said:


> Madmax - you're so welcome..you mare is just stunning too.
> Sure wish we lived closer...if your mare hasn't reproduced the brindle in a foal I'd just love to know what she's produced if she were bred to another possible brindle
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have never bred her sorry to say, I stopped breeding 7 years ago as the market was giving me signals of the future(!) She is a true maiden, never even been covered. Barbara Naviaux thought I should breed her back to her sire as he is of such good quality it could be worth the risk.

Oregon vs Florida is a longggg way to visit your guy, maybe you could relocate?



The longest distances I have traveled with horses was to Oklahoma and Ohio to Nationals driving straight through made it in one piece, but I was much younger! Ha.

I think so far you have the only male brindle, I tried to contact that Australian owner with no luck, maybe that is old information.


----------



## miniwhinny

madmax said:


> I have never bred her sorry to say


Oh..sorry I missed that. Sure would be awesome to see if your mare, Riverdances mare or my stud would reproduce themselves. Seems like all three of them came from "normal" colored horses.


----------



## CS Classic Acres

WOW, Way COOL!!!! Maybe it runs in the King Supreme bloodline, I have a son of Komokos Little King Supreme and he has produced 2 foals with the marbling on thier backs. Not the same but still an unusual pattern. There is a web site that talks about the brindle horse http://www.brindlehorses.com/brindlehos/index.htm

Congrats!! she looks like a keeper.


----------



## Riverdance

I just got an e-mail from John Eberth. Seems like AMHA sent my pictures to him (I had already contacted him before and he agrees that my filly is a brindle. Now we just have to find out if she is a chimera)

John feels that AMHA is going to have to register her as a brindle Miniature. If they do, she will be the first one.





I am still waiting to hear from Cecilia Penedo of the University of California Davis. She is out of town this week, so I have to wait patiently



From what I have been reading, the first step is to find out if she is a chimera. (a chimera for those of you who do not know, is a blending of two embryos during gestation. Blending two very different DNA's , as the two embryos would not be identical twins but fraternal twins.) That will take a lot of DNA work as, if she is, she will not have DNA matching her parents. So we may have to do blood tests. Then I have to see what her colors are, so color testing.

If she is a brindle and not a chimera, then she can go on to produce other brindles. If she is a chimera, she is the rarest of the rare as there a VERY FEW knows chimers horses in the world with any breed.

The brindle registry has contacted me and they agree that she is a brindle and I will be registering her with that registry too.

I would have to say it is coming from the Komoko Little King Supreme line as this filly is a double up on it. Dam is a daugher, sire is a grandson.


----------



## KanoasDestiny

I don't know why, but she reminds me of one of those wildly marked marbles I used to collect when I was a kid.

She's just stunning! I'd name her something like "Riverdances Marble wind". Congrats on such a unique treasure!


----------



## albahurst

miniwhinny said:


> lilnickers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miniwhinny-have you ever clipped your Ozzy? I wonder what *he* would look like underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> I clipped him once as a foal (he's 5 now) and all I got was dark gray on gray (you know how bays clip out)
> 
> I just 5 minutes ago took this photo of Ozy's shoulders just to show how the brindle goes down his shoulders (if you can see it) It's so hard to photograph when the base color is almost as dark as the stripe color. But if you look carefully you can see the darker dripping going down on the one part of his body thats a lighter color !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow I'll just post this last pic because I dont want to hijack this thread. This isn't about Ozy it's about Riverdances filly...sure am interested in seeing what Davis has to say though.
Click to expand...

I am really having a difficult time seeing a possible brindle pattern on your horse in your photos. Since it seems the brindling shows up more pronounced in a shave/clipped horse, could you post some full-body clipped pics of your boy so we all can hopefully see what you are talking about. I can only see a dorsal strip and a couple of arrow stripes on his shoulder. The brindle pattern seems to be so unique!!

This is all quite interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## Royal Crescent

I am getting really excited to see your little filly! You sure have had a fantastic foal crop this year! I just love them!



:wub

Barb


----------



## HGFarm

How very exciting! Let us know what AMHA is going to do about your 'horse of another color'!!


----------



## xxs

How wonderful!!! Such a beautiful coat pattern!

I can't get some of the photos to open, but here is a picture of a brindle mini. I have no idea who it belongs to, but I thought it was so unique that I saved it. It was entered in the online miniature horse show back in 2003. Does anyone know this horse?


----------



## madmax

Hi, xxs,

That is my mare, the same one, Lullaby, posted before kindly for me by miniwhinny, just the other side of her, it was taken at a local show!

Wow, I had forgotten about that online horse show, and posting her photo back then! You have a good memory.



I am hoping that this thread will pull out some more brindles.


----------



## xxs

Well, I am very glad to meet you! I just admired the coloring and markings so much, and kept the picture! I hope you don't mind! She is lovely.


----------



## wildoak

WOW, how very cool. I think you hit the jackpot with that one, will indeed be interesting to see what UC Davis finds.

Jan


----------



## albahurst

Let us all know what you find out! She sure is interesting!! Congrats!


----------



## Royal Crescent

Hey Sue, i have another suggestion for a name...Riverdances Rare Marble



Have you picked a name yet?

Barb


----------



## albahurst

Sue, with all my research this past week, your filly appears to be a true brindle. I am looking forward to hearing what the tests say.


----------



## Riverdance

I think we have come up with a name for the filly. Leaving Wind out of it because she is so unique.

*Riverdances I lost My Marbles*


----------



## Westwood Farms

LOL Love the name. I am anxious to see results of her testing


----------



## Royal Crescent

Nice name. She is such a unique filly!




So is her barn name to be Marble?

Barb


----------



## ~Lisa~

I know a few years ago there were a few other brindle minis that had been posted wheh this topic came up. I can not remember who owned them will keep trying. I am almost positive there was a mare and a stallion and possibly a gelding that was shown


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Sue, Congratulations on a beautiful and very unique little filly. I love the name you have picked out.


----------



## MBhorses

Priceless Filly

I bet she is a KEEPER.

She is FINE FILLY.

I LOVE HER MARKINGS.

i WILL BRED THAT MATCH AGAIN.

i WOULDN'T SELL HER DAM.

yOU CAN SEND HER MY WAY.





i LOVE THE NAME.


----------



## Riverdance

MBhorses said:


> Priceless FillyI bet she is a KEEPER.
> 
> She is FINE FILLY.
> 
> I LOVE HER MARKINGS.
> 
> i WILL BRED THAT MATCH AGAIN.
> 
> i WOULDN'T SELL HER DAM.
> 
> yOU CAN SEND HER MY WAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE THE NAME.



I have done this breeding twice before and got palomino fillies (unfortunatly, lost them both. One had a kink in her neck that made her paralized at 4 months old, the other was born and died the day she was born because I was not there and mom. Mom had almost no bag and so I thought she was not ready, so I did not have her inside, but 3 others I was watching. She was the only one who foaled that night.





The thing is, I could do that breeding again thousands of times and never get another filly like this one. The genetisit thinks she is the product of two embryos that merged together very early, so she is a blend of the two of them. Kind of like She is her own twin. So one foal had the DNA for one color, and the other had the DNA for another coor, the resulting foal got the colors of both foals, creating the stripes and marbling. Something that is so rare, it would be like one in several million/billion.

Harder to get than winning any lottery. (though of course, I would not have minded winning the lottery!!)


----------



## xxs

This is so interesting! I do have a question though...if you should breed her, when she matures, would she still only give one set of genes, or two? Or will she be sterile like a mule? Does anyone know since it is so rare?


----------



## Sue_C.

> Something that is so rare, it would be like one in several million/billion.


Pretty cool that we have two of them right here belonging to Forum members, and possibly have a few of the regular brindles too.



> ...if you should breed her, when she matures, would she still only give one set of genes, or two? Or will she be sterile like a mule? Does anyone know since it is so rare?


From what I have read, it seems the chimera cannot pass this colour on?



That would be too bad.


----------



## Royal Crescent

I believe that the answer if she is a brindle and chimera (twin combo) she can be bred, but the sexual organs only have one set of the DNA. If she is brindle only, they have possibility of reproducing same, but not guarantees. At least this is what I think I am reading.





Barb


----------



## Riverdance

xxs said:


> This is so interesting! I do have a question though...if you should breed her, when she matures, would she still only give one set of genes, or two? Or will she be sterile like a mule? Does anyone know since it is so rare?



If she is a chimera she will still be able to reproduce, but the DNA of the foal may not match up to her DNA. She could have different DNA in different parts of her organs too.



> Something that is so rare, it would be like one in several million/billion.





> Pretty cool that we have two of them right here belonging to Forum members, and possibly have a few of the regular brindles too.


I am talking about being a chimera not a brindle. There is not another Mini in the world that is a chimera according to UCD. This is not to say mine is either, but Dr. Penedo is guessing she is, based upon the marbling of different colors in her coat, mane and tail, as well as the brindle markings. The blue roan has similar brindle markings, but is distinctly just two colors with the agouti gene showing strongly in her mane, tail, legs and head. She is a roan with the brindle pattern.

We do not even think mine is a roan as her light color is more a buttermilk buckskin and is not white at all. She does not have strong agouti markings as of now either.



> From what I have read, it seems the chimera cannot pass this colour on? That would be too bad


No, a chimera would not be able to pass these markings on. BUT, most TRUE brindle horses have been found to not be able to pass their markings on either. Very few to date have been able to. Again, info from UCD.


----------



## crponies

Well, her foals would match one of her sets of DNA.


----------



## Riverdance

crponies said:


> Well, her foals would match one of her sets of DNA.



Actually, no. There have been a couple of case studies of human chimeras. One, the woman's 3 children did NOT match her DNA. The courts were going to take her kids away from her, because their DNA did not match. She was pregnant with her 4th child and the judge (in the court case to remove her kids from her) had someone be there for the birth of her 4th child and was to take a DNA sample right then and there. That baby also did not match its mothers DNA, but it was witnessed that the child did come out of that mother.

They did find that her chlidren matched some of her brothers DNA. And with further testing, they found her DNA that matched her kids in different organs in her body. Not her reproductive organs though.

This was all on the health channel the other night.

It is all just so fascinating and exciting!!


----------



## Sue_C.

> I am talking about being a chimera not a brindle. There is not another Mini in the world that is a chimera according to UCD. This is not to say mine is either, but Dr. Penedo is guessing she is, based upon the marbling of different colors in her coat, mane and tail, as well as the brindle markings. The blue roan has similar brindle markings, but is distinctly just two colors with the agouti gene showing strongly in her mane, tail, legs and head. She is a roan with the brindle pattern.


A bay roan would naturally have three colours to it's coat anyways, and a blue roan only two, brindle or not...so I don't see how that can be a sign of which is or isn't?? As a buckskin, she would have three colours naturally as well, so that wouldn't explain it either would it?

If you had her tested for agouti, and cream, that would tell you what colour she isn't, which would be a good start.

Has this Dr. Penedo seen the pictures of the other mare?


----------



## Riverdance

Sue_C. said:


> I am talking about being a chimera not a brindle. There is not another Mini in the world that is a chimera according to UCD. This is not to say mine is either, but Dr. Penedo is guessing she is, based upon the marbling of different colors in her coat, mane and tail, as well as the brindle markings. The blue roan has similar brindle markings, but is distinctly just two colors with the agouti gene showing strongly in her mane, tail, legs and head. She is a roan with the brindle pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> A bay roan would naturally have three colours to it's coat anyways, and a blue roan only two, brindle or not...so I don't see how that can be a sign of which is or isn't?? As a buckskin, she would have three colours naturally as well, so that wouldn't explain it either would it?
> 
> If you had her tested for agouti, and cream, that would tell you what colour she isn't, which would be a good start.
> 
> Has this Dr. Penedo seen the pictures of the other mare?
Click to expand...


I do not know if she saw pictures of the other horse. But, if you look at the pictures of my filly, her neck as well as her legs, head, ears are a marble blend of colors. NOT white. A bay roan is black, bay and white as is a buckskin roan. This filly is what seems to be smokey black, bay, buckskin and who knows what else. Her mane alone has 3 different colors and Dr. Penedo wants me to pull all 3 colors as they could show up with different DNA.


----------



## Sue_C.

How long befor the test results are ready after they are sent in? I hope the other mare gets her testing done too. I certainly hope so...it would be interesting to find they both are the same; or not. After all, it is so rare that the experts aren't even experts.


----------



## Riverdance

Sue_C. said:


> How long befor the test results are ready after they are sent in? I hope the other mare gets her testing done too. I certainly hope so...it would be interesting to find they both are the same; or not. After all, it is so rare that the experts aren't even experts.


It will be interesting.

I do not know how long it will take to get the results. They are sending me blood tubes to put the blood in, then I have to get a friend over to take the blood. I have to pull the hairs, all 3 different colors, and send them in too. I expect it will take a few weeks.

As for the other mare, they should contact Dr. Penedo too.


----------



## chandab

Riverdance said:


> crponies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, her foals would match one of her sets of DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. There have been a couple of case studies of human chimeras. One, the woman's 3 children did NOT match her DNA. The courts were going to take her kids away from her, because their DNA did not match. She was pregnant with her 4th child and the judge (in the court case to remove her kids from her) had someone be there for the birth of her 4th child and was to take a DNA sample right then and there. That baby also did not match its mothers DNA, but it was witnessed that the child did come out of that mother.
> 
> They did find that her chlidren matched some of her brothers DNA. And with further testing, they found her DNA that matched her kids in different organs in her body. Not her reproductive organs though.
> 
> This was all on the health channel the other night.
> 
> It is all just so fascinating and exciting!!
Click to expand...

I read about Chimera in my AQHA newsletter (at least I think it was my AQHA one, I get 4-5 different equine newsletters) and there was an article about a mare who's dna wasn't compatible with her foal's when they went to do the parent qualification. After a lot of run around and such, they finally took a different dna sample and that did match the foal. [i think one was blood and one was hair, perhaps it was two different hair samples, I can't remember now.]


----------



## Royal Crescent

Wow, I just had a look in person at this filly. I am traveling to a show this weekend and made a side-trip to Riverdance Miniatures. She is incredible Sue!!






I have never seen anything like it, on a miniature horse anyways. Even on big horses, I have only seen pictures of them, never in person. She is truly one in a million! Congratulations!

Barb


----------



## Little Indian Acres

Whatever the causes, I just cannot wait to see how she does in color class! She is so pretty!


----------



## madmax

Riverdance, do you have any news from UCdavis about your horse, did you receive testing material yet?

I sent her photos of my brindle roan mare; she acknowledged with excitement that she received them, but did not give any opinions yet as to basic brindle (probably) or chimera. She said she would decide on which tests, but have not heard yet. I guess patience on my part should be in order here!


----------



## twister

How cool is that? What a beautiful filly and what a beautiful and unusual colour WOW






Yvonne


----------



## Riverdance

madmax said:


> Riverdance, do you have any news from UCdavis about your horse, did you receive testing material yet?I sent her photos of my brindle roan mare; she acknowledged with excitement that she received them, but did not give any opinions yet as to basic brindle (probably) or chimera. She said she would decide on which tests, but have not heard yet. I guess patience on my part should be in order here!


Sorry for replying so late. Just got back from a horse show today.

I have been too busy to check the mail today, but Dr. Cecilia Penedo was going to be sending me vials to send blood to her. I also have to send mane and tail hair of each different color. I will send the blood and the hairs at the same time. I really do not expect to get anything from her till perhaps the end of the week. She has called me and we have spoken. (She got the pictures and called). She thinks my filly is a chimera and is excited about it. My filly has so many marbled colors throughout her whole body. Those that have seen her just can not believe her.

It seems the word is getting out, I am getting e-mails from people I do not know who have heard about her. Some as far away as overseas.

The hard part is the waiting to find out.


----------



## miniwhinny

I haven't read the whole thread so I may have missed this but if she is a chimera...does that mean she can or cannot pass on her coloring?

I hope she can so you can have a whole farm full of "marbles"


----------



## Riverdance

miniwhinny said:


> I haven't read the whole thread so I may have missed this but if she is a chimera...does that mean she can or cannot pass on her coloring?
> I hope she can so you can have a whole farm full of "marbles"



I actually would prefer that she was a chimera, then she would be one of a kind.


----------



## HGFarm

How can you stand the wait?!! This will be totally exciting! She is lovely, and I agree, the other mare's owner should contact USD also!

What a DNA nightmare, eh?!! LOL, so much for PQ'ing foals out of this type of horse and how wierd that it may match SOME organs, but not all! Wierdest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses

Wow, what a little rarity you have! Are you going to repeat that cross for 2010? That would be exciting to see another chimera baby!

Alyssa


----------



## Riverdance

IloveMiniatureshorses said:


> Wow, what a little rarity you have! Are you going to repeat that cross for 2010? That would be exciting to see another chimera baby!Alyssa


Alyssa,

I could do this breeding a billion more times and never get another chimera. It is not the parents that do it, but the fact that two embryos blended together. It is something that happens once in billions.


----------



## shelly

I hope she turns out Chimera...but I would hesitate in doing the cross again as you may end up with twins next time instead!


----------



## miniwhinny

Riverdance said:


> I actually would prefer that she was a chimera, then she would be one of a kind.



No, no you're wrong......SHE'D be TWO of a kind HAHAHAHHAHA lol


----------



## Riverdance

shelly said:


> I hope she turns out Chimera...but I would hesitate in doing the cross again as you may end up with twins next time instead!



The cross does not give you twins, it would be the mare dropping more than one egg. Which is not unusual for horses to start off with twins, but one just does not make it past the very beginning stages. This mare has been bred to the same sire twice before.

She is 13 years old and has had several foals with no twins.


----------



## MindyLee

Riverdance said:


> crponies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, her foals would match one of her sets of DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. There have been a couple of case studies of human chimeras. One, the woman's 3 children did NOT match her DNA. The courts were going to take her kids away from her, because their DNA did not match. She was pregnant with her 4th child and the judge (in the court case to remove her kids from her) had someone be there for the birth of her 4th child and was to take a DNA sample right then and there. That baby also did not match its mothers DNA, but it was witnessed that the child did come out of that mother.
> 
> They did find that her chlidren matched some of her brothers DNA. And with further testing, they found her DNA that matched her kids in different organs in her body. Not her reproductive organs though.
> 
> This was all on the health channel the other night.
> 
> *I saw that episode and was Wowed by it!!!**I did go out and take a look at my stallion's color and looked him over really hard the other night. He seems to have all the same coloring as your filly but with hardly any stripping (but dose have some). He is a double bred King Supreme son that is a smutty roan and has a dorsal srtip as well. The weird thing about his color is that it's all mixed up through-out his body but has the dark legs. If someone could post a photo for me to show you his uniqe color, I'll show you. Otherwise I am very facinated about this fillys color as she is breathtaking!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *
> It is all just so fascinating and exciting!!*
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Royal Crescent

for those of you who have not seen the connection, Marble had surgery a few days ago. See thread brindle/chimera filly.


----------



## DiamondShadowRanch

I would like to see how this filly turned out!!


----------



## Royal Crescent

It was funny to see this post again. I last saw her a week ago and the stripes are vivid. For those of you in Florida, Marbles will be moving there the end of the month! I am sure Sue will find some updated pics for you.

Barb


----------



## New mini

I was just reading this thread. I can not find the posts where she had surgery. Can someone tell me what happened I was not on this forum at that time. Where in Fl will see be. I would love to see her on my next trip down there if I could


----------



## ionafarm

disneyhorse said:


> I read an interesting article in the Quarter Horse association's publication about brindle colored horses.
> 
> You'd have to DNA, but I think it's a form of Chimera? I don't think it's always a "gene" persay.
> 
> But yes, very rare!
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Andrea



Someone brought a brindle mini to the world show a few years back. It was colored much like yours. That one was in very poor health so I am not even sure it lived especially since she just drug it to the World show just to show people. Yours looks very healthy and correct.


----------



## midnight star stables

ionafarm said:


> Someone brought a brindle mini to the world show a few years back. It was colored much like yours. That one was in very poor health so I am not even sure it lived especially since she just drug it to the World show just to show people. Yours looks very healthy and correct.


I do believe Marbles was at the Worlds show as a weanling. She was to show, but due to being unwell was scratched from her classes. In 2009 she was titled a Reserve World Champion I believe. Marbles is now 2 and from what I've heard, doing very well!



Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe she had colic surgery? She certainly is a miraculous filly.


----------



## Royal Crescent

Yes she had colic surgery as a weanling and has not had any problems with colic since then. She is beautiful and healthy now and just loves attention. Sue took her to the Minnesota expo but it was so cold this spring that her stripes were hidden by warm blankets. She will be in North Central Florida close to Lake City. Sue's new Florida phone is on her webpage at Riverdanceminiatures.com.

Barb


----------



## Eagle

It says on their site that she is for sale, if only she was closer I would love to have her.


----------



## rimmerpaints

HOW BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! I love her color so different. CONGRATS


----------



## CHgirl

Very cool color -- love it!


----------



## Riverdance

ionafarm said:


> Someone brought a brindle mini to the world show a few years back. It was colored much like yours. That one was in very poor health so I am not even sure it lived especially since she just drug it to the World show just to show people. Yours looks very healthy and correct.



Marbles was the one you saw at the World as a weanling. She had colic surgery at 2 months old and I brought her with me at 4 months old to keep an eye on her, not because I wanted to show people. I felt more comfortable taking her and keeping an eye on her, then leaving her behind with a farm sitter. She had a big stall in the trailer with free feed and lots of water. She could lay down and sleep any time she wanted to on the trip down and back. She was still a bit underweight and had a BIG belly because of the surgery. * I did not enter her in any classes that year. * The following year she was entered in color class (still had a belly on her, but not nearly as bad as a weanling). She went Reserve World Champion. This year, because of my move to Florida, I am not showing at all and Marbles is enjoying just being a pasture horse.

She is doing well, no belly anymore. She is being spoiled and is on a new feed that has really made her markings darker and more pronounced.

Next year, she will be out again.


----------

